# Get ready for TTIP



## Alex (3/11/14)

In a world full of challenges, where democracy has been fought for around the globe, some people took action to make things even worse. Get ready for TTIP, the biggest bilateral agreement ever between the US and EU, designed by corporations for corporations.

Anonymous is for Freedom
http://www.facebook.com/OffiziellAnon...
https://twitter.com/AnonymousPage11
We are Anonymous,
We are Legion.
We do not forgive.
We do not forget.
Expect us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/11/14)

"I awoke only to find everyone else asleep." - Leonardo di Vinci

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Alex said:


> In a world full of challenges, where democracy has been fought for around the globe, some people took action to make things even worse. Get ready for TTIP, the biggest bilateral agreement ever between the US and EU, designed by corporations for corporations.
> 
> Anonymous is for Freedom
> http://www.facebook.com/OffiziellAnon...
> ...




Yip scary - wasn't there a movie on the circuit that addressed some of these corporates, and a bunch of hippy likes who did some revenge and then been called terrorists?, those last few lines you quoted rings a bell.


----------



## DoubleD (3/11/14)

https://www.facebook.com/events/854689334549386/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming - Million Mask March - Global Protest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

